# Pros and cons of aluminum reel seats



## rocket

I'm about to build my first heaver and I'm looking at some of the aluminum reels seats. How much weight difference is there between these and graphite seats? I really like the look of the aluminum but I don't want to sacrifice much, if any, function for the looks.


----------



## Tacpayne

BIggest con is the coldness in the winter. Now if your holding it and dont let go it kind of holds your hear after a while and is good. I use them some and dont have any complaints about them I love the way they look. AS far as weight goes, I dont really get to concearned with weight on a heaver, they are already heavy, and just the length makes them tip heavy. I have always felt a little extra weight towards the rear is not a problem on a heaver. I will weigh a 24 alps and 24 DPSD and post them in just a few


----------



## sunburntspike

what brand are looking to use and what dia. is the blank?these two questions will narrow down your choice.i have built a few stump heavers where the dia. was so large i could only use the lakeland seat,but now there are a few more manufacters making larger dia. so the selection is better now....


----------



## Tacpayne

Ok I weighed 3 just for SH*%S and giggles, the alps aluminum24, DPSD24, and a Custom 24mm trigger seat made by batson
DPSD: 42 grams, 1.5oz
Trigger: 55 grams, 1.9oz
ALPS: 132 grams, 4.7oz


----------



## rocket

The diameter is about 25 mm. As far as what brand, that was gonna be my next question. If I go with graphite, I'll probably go with Fuji. Thanks for taking the time to weigh the different seats Tacpayne. That's a fairly significant difference although I agree that a few ounces at the butt end of a heaver is probably not a big deal.


----------



## sunburntspike

25 mm is gonna probably limit you to pacbay or american in the alum.chuck may have more info on the batsons but i don't see a graphite in that dia in mudhole


----------



## rocket

Any opinions on the graphite and aluminum reels seats? Maybe that's the way to go for a little bling with less added weight.


----------



## Tacpayne

rocket said:


> Any opinions on the graphite and aluminum reels seats? Maybe that's the way to go for a little bling with less added weight.


I have a pacbay 26mm with red hood in teh shop that my son bought at the ICRBE. It is fairly well made from what I can tell so far, especially for the price. Batson does make some larger aluminum seats also, the link is below, but they arent quite as nice as the alps ones. Pac bay makes a channel lock aluminum reel seat that is pretty nice also. I have always prefered the channel lock style it seams to hold the reel more secure to me. There are quite a few 26's out there if you chose to go that route


http://www.batsonenterprises.com/ahd-graphite-reel-seats


----------



## rocket

Thanks for all the great advice. I like those Alps reel seats. Mind if I ask where you get them? I was looking on acidrod.com but I couldn't figure out their shipping charges. If it's reasonable I might pick up some guides there too.


----------



## Fesster

acidrod charges shipping by what it costs them to ship. I don't know if that means there's an upcharge or not , but I have found their shipping charges to be really reasonable. I think fishsticks carries Batson products as well.

I used the alps triangle aluminum seats on two rods and really like how they hold the reel and how they feel in the hand.


----------



## Tacpayne

I get mine from Batson direct, I have a couple black 24's and blue 24's if you need one


----------



## rocket

Tacpayne said:


> I get mine from Batson direct, I have a couple black 24's and blue 24's if you need one


I appreciate the offer. I'd jump on it except I'm not sure the 24s would fit. My cheap calipers show the blank to be every bit of 25mm. It's a Century and it doesn't have much taper along the butt end.


----------



## Tacpayne

Ccc?


----------



## rocket

Tacpayne said:


> Ccc?


Yep. Picked one up from the Hatteras Jack booth at the expo.


----------



## Tacpayne

Hmm did we meet at the Expo?That 24 will not fit it, have to get a 26, great rods BTW


----------



## Kwesi W.

im actually thinking about getting one of those so your opinion on the rod will be something I look forward to...


----------



## rocket

Tac, I didn't introduce myself but I think I bought some stuff from you at the NERBs booth. You were showing some folks the nice thread work your son had done.

kmw, I'll post up some opinions after I fish it. Could be mid-May before it gets built and taken to the coast though. I'll post sooner if I do any field casting.


----------



## Tacpayne

Quick rundown of my thoughs of the CCC, This rod is light especially for a 8n bait type rod.The first time I cast it I took it easy and honestly wasnt impressed, seemed like a nice blank. Second cast I smacked it pretty good and the blank came alive. Had much more balls than I initially thought and was very resposnive. Unfortunately I wasnt able to catch anything on the rod while I had it, but did learn enough to decide I want one. It has a fast action and plenty of power, but wont wear your arse out like a lot of 8n bait rods. The only downside to this rod for me is the diameter. I use Avet Sx mc's most of the time, and the bigger blank with a taller reel was not ideal. I hope Rocket will post his thoughts on the rod also.


----------



## Tacpayne

Im sure I have asked before but what part of NC are you in?


----------



## rocket

Tacpayne said:


> Im sure I have asked before but what part of NC are you in?


I'm in southeastern Alamance county. Halfway between Burlington and Chapel Hill.


----------



## rocket

I can't wait to cast it. At first I was a little thrown by the fact that 8 oz is higher than the blank rating but it feels like it would handle it easily.


----------



## rocket

Finally got this rod finished. I'm heading to Cape Lookout Saturday. Will post my impressions of the rod when I return.


----------



## rocket

I used the Century for the first time last weekend. I was really happy with the distance I was getting with 8 and bait. I'm no distance caster but this rod casts far with relative ease. I have a 13' Cast Pro that I have used a handful of times. I'm equally impressed with both. I need to do more casting with them before I decide which I prefer. Both of them most definitely put the old factory Tica and Ocean Master to shame.


----------

